# bocadillo, que no sándwich



## Dorothea

Hola, gran dilema:

En España un bocadillo/bocata es algo diferente a un sándwich. Un sándwich es normalmente con pan de molde y el bocadillo es con pan "normal", con una barra de pan normal. How about in English? Bocadillo = Bread with whatever?


----------



## mazbook

Creo, todos son  "sandwiches" en inglés.


----------



## buddingtranslator

Hola:
Sí, en inglés un sándwich es lo que ha dicho. Para una bocata, algunas veces se les llama "la baguette" que desde luego tiene su origen en la palabra francesa. Pero no son todos sándwiches.

Dos otras preguntas: ¿Cuál sería el plural de sándwich en español; "sándwiches", verdad?

Además, ¿qué diferencia hay entre una bocata y un bocadillo? Sé que es una bocata, he comido muchas.   ¿Existe una diferencia?

Por favor, corriíame si hago errores, querría mejorar mi español. ¡Un saludo!


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Dorothea said:
			
		

> Hola, gran dilema:
> 
> En España un bocadillo/bocata es algo diferente a un sandwich. Un sandwich es normalmente con pan de molde y el bocadillo es con pan "normal", con una barra de pan normal. How about in English? bocadillo = bread with whatever?



When you order a sandwich at a deli, you specify the kind of bread you want. If you want it "on rye" that implies it's sliced rye bread. For sliced white bread, you say "on white." If it's on what in NYC we call "Italian bread" then it's a *hero *or a *sub*. But it's still a sandwich. Unless it's a taco, a burger, or a hot dog, or a gyro, if it's meat and/or cheese between two pieces of bread, it's a *sandwich*. At least in the East Coast of the US.


----------



## Dorothea

No hay ninguna diferencia entre bocata y bocadillo. Me da una rabia que no exista una palabra para bocadillo... para poder decir: ¡Bocadillo de chorizo! Jejeje.


----------



## buddingtranslator

Hi Residente Calle 13,

Could you please tell us what a "gyro" is? We don't have that term here...


----------



## Alicia Translator

Dos otras preguntas* ---> Dos preguntas más

"Bocata" es masculino: "un bocata" (aunque termine en "a", utiliza el mismo artículo que "bocadillo")

La RAE da bocata y bocadillo como sinónimos:

*bocata.1.* m. coloq. *bocadillo* (ǁ panecillo relleno de alimentos variados).


Mmm yo diría que "bocata" es más coloquial y generalmente más grande. Bocadillo también puede ser grande, claro, pero también más pequeño. Pero nunca me imaginaría un bocata que no fuera mínimo 1/3 de barra de pan. Y un bocadillo sí que me lo imagino más pequeño. Pero igual esto es una impresión personal. Ya digo que la RAE los da como sinónimos.

también estoy frustrada con que no exista "bocadillo" y "bocata" en ingles! hay q ver lo ridiculo que queda un "sandwich de tortilla de patata", o es bocata o no es na!


----------



## buddingtranslator

Pero sí podrías decir "baguette" en la misma manera que en francés y seguro que te van a entender, en Gran Bretaña por lo menos. Pero, lo más normal es que no se venda el chorizo por aquí, es una lástima de verdad.


----------



## harreaza

He comido Gyro Sandwiches y son deliciosos. Aqui te explican lo que son:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gyros.


----------



## Residente Calle 13

buddingtranslator said:
			
		

> Hi Residente Calle 13,
> 
> Could you please tell us what a "gyro" is? We don't have that term here...


WR says: _a Greek sandwich: sliced roast lamb with onion and tomato stuffed into pita bread_


----------



## danielfranco

Y en el español mexicano, un bocadillo es más bien el equivalente de un "snack", lo cual pudiera ser cualquier tipo de "finger food" (¿cómo se escribe correctamente "hors derves" en frances?). Al sándwich he escuchado que le decían en la televisión "emparedado".
Bueno, bye.


----------



## harreaza

Creo que bocata sería bocata en inglés, 
Yo no llamaría a una arepa _corn meal sandwich,_ sino arepa. Puedes verla aqui http://www.venezuelatuya.com/cocina/arepa.htm


----------



## buddingtranslator

Gracias, Alicia por la explicación muy lúcida. Yo pensaba también que "bocata" era más coloquial.


----------



## Dorothea

Alicia Translator said:
			
		

> ¡También estoy frustrada con que no exista "bocadillo" y "bocata" en ingles! ¡Hay que ver lo ridículo que queda un "sándwich de tortilla de patata", o es bocata o no es na!



Jajaja. ¡Cierto!


----------



## mazbook

buddingtranslator, Las que llama "bocadillo" puede decir "po boy" si  es con ostiones fritos en Nueva Orleans, "hero" en el noreste de EE. UU. y "submarine" en la mayoría de los lugares en EE. UU.  Pero todos son sándwiches, e.g., po boy _sandwich, _hero _sandwich, _etc.  No creo que hablemos de "baguettes" de este tipo de sándwich en EE. UU.


----------



## irisheyes0583

Hmm... I looked up "bocadillo" on Google images and most of them seem to be what we call a hoagie/sub(marine). Could this be?

Budding, here are some corrections.  I hope you don't mind.
---------
Sí, en inglés un sándwich es lo que has dicho. A un bocata, algunas veces se* le* llama "baguette" que desde luego tiene su origen en la palabra francesa. Pero no son todos sándwiches. 

Dos otras preguntas; ¿cómo sería el plural de sándwich en español; "sándwiches", ¿verdad?

Además, ¿qué diferencia hay entre un bocata y un bocadillo? Sé que es un bocata, los he comido mucho. ¿Existe una diferencia?

Por favor, corríjame si tengo errores, quisiera/me gustaría mejorar mi español.


----------



## buddingtranslator

¡Qué rico son "los gyros"! It makes me laugh actually because over here we call them "*kebabs*". I'd never heard them called gyros before! That'll be added to the list of differences between AE and BE...

Daniel Franco: "Hors d'Oeuvres".


----------



## Alicia Translator

danielfranco:

HORS D'OEUVRES


----------



## Angel Rubio

La palabra española para indicar dos rebanadas de pan de molde con algo comestible dentro es emparedado. Pero si entras en un bar de Madrid y pides un emparedado de jamón y queso, el empleado te mira con cara de camión, así con los ojos grandes como faros. Y si es el jefe te pega la bronca porque con la barra llena no tiene tiempo para adivinanzas.

Así que pido un sándwich mixto. Lo que, con el mayor respeto para la lengua inglesa, hago con mucha vergüenza propia y ajena.

Pero eso es una batalla perdida... me temo.

Por cierto, para los curiosos, en Francia y la parte francófona de Bélgica al emparedado de jamón y queso se le llama "croque monsieur".

El tema da como para abrir una discusión sobre comida rápida tradicional europea, esa que comíamos aquí antes de que llegaran McDonalds y compañía. Creo que en los EE. UU. tambiénn se comía antes de que llegaran dichos restaurantes.


----------



## Alicia Translator

jajajja emparedado decía el oso Yoggi!!


----------



## Residente Calle 13

buddingtranslator said:
			
		

> Qué rico son "los gyros"! It makes me laugh actually because over here we call them "*kebabs*". I'd never heard them called gyros before! That'll be added to the list of differences between AE and BE...
> 
> Daniel Franco: "Hors d'Oeuvres"



A (shish) kebab on this side of the pond is meat on a stick. Chicken on a stick too. With a few pieces of onion and green pepper for good measure. No bread. Good for the low-carb people.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kebab


----------



## buddingtranslator

Thanks Irisheyes, I really appreciate the help. It doesn't annoy me at all because the only way I can improve is to have my mistakes pointed out to me, now I just need to remember them!

This is a riot for me it really is: I had no idea of the names different countries give to such a simple thing as a sandwich. "Po Boy", that sounds very strange to me, any idea where that name came from. Why are they referred to as "heroes" in NE U.S? We've started calling sandwiches "subs" here too but that's only due to the number of Subways that have been springing up. Who would have thought an arguably banal subject would have created such amusement


----------



## danielfranco

And I thought that "subs" were known as "submarines" because they kind of looked like a submarine...
Ah, well... Thanks everyone for the spelling of hors d'ouevres... So, yeah, "snacks" could also mean "sandwiches", but tiny ones!!!!
Alright, already...
Dan F


----------



## buddingtranslator

Angel Rubio: a mí tambien me gustan a los "croques messieurs" (no sé el plural?) y normalmente son pan tostada.

Además, para los curiosos, por aquí digamos que el sándwich fue inventado por Sir William Sandwich hace muchos, muchos anos. Por eso, se dice que los ingleses inventaron el sándwich...  Por supuesto no se puede inventar algo tan básico como dos rebanadas de pan con algo dentro! Jajajaj


----------



## mazbook

buddingtranslator, I _THINK_ that the name "hero" comes from the Greek pronunciation of "gyro", which is "HEE roh" (at least in the U.S.).  

How it got transferred from a pita stuffed with thin-sliced, highly-spiced lamb sausage, tomato, and cucumber flavored yogurt sauce to the submarine sandwich, which got _its_ name from its shape I think, is a question I've often wondered about.

"...which is "HEE roh" (at least in the U.S.)"  Actually, more correctly it's "YEE roh".


----------



## ayante

Quería un poco dar mi opinión acerca de este hilo y otros más acerca del vocabulario, sobre todo por las respuestas que ha visto en ellos.
  Yo creo que ninguno de nosotros mejorará su castellano si se concentra en problemas e este tipo. Este hilo me gusta más como conocimiento de los significados que van adquiriendo las palabras a medida que son transferidas a otro idioma, y no tanto como medio para mejorar su habla.
  Dicho de otra forma, si entran palabras extranjeras, bienvenidas. Si nosotros en castellano decimos sándwich (la castellanización lleva la tilde) y no le otorgamos el significado original del inglés es sumamente normal, y ha pasado muchísimas veces, es decir, la impresión es inevitable a nivel masivo. 
Ej.:
  a) “Cifra” y “cero” son del árabe s_ifr _que significaba originalmente “vacío, cero”, pero todos sabemos que “cifra” y “cero” no significan lo mismo en nuestro idioma
  b) Tóxico, del griego _toxicon [pharmakon]_ que significaba “veneno para flechas”. En este último hay un gran desplazamiento del significado pues la noción de “veneno, ponzoña” que hoy tenemos para “tóxico” está en la palabra que hoy ya nodecimos o se perdió con el tiempo, o sea, en _pharmakon_, que ha de compararse con el actual fármaco.
  La palabra “tóxico”, también “tósigo”, viene del griego _toxicon _que era “(la) flecha, (en este caso, el objeto donde se aplicaba el tóxico)”, de modo que el arma era mortífera o estaba infecta. Compárese con _toxotes_, que era una especie de arquero griego antiguo (hasta sale en el Age Of Mythology). 
  Si esa palabra hubiera pasado intacta en significado, quizá tendríamos el castellano _*toxota_ o _*tojota _o qué se yo y significaría “arquero”, como ha pasado con _prophetes_, "profeta" y _athletes_, “atleta”.
Pero metámonos en nuestro tema

  Como vemos, las palabras sufren cambios tales que ya nos sabemos quiñen nos dice o correcto. Si me preguntas a mi yo te diría que la palabra sándwich se va a colocar a tal nivel en nuestra lengua, que va a mellar y a extinguir acepciones comunes de palabras como “emparedado”, “bocata” y otras.
  En Chile, por lo menos, ya puedes decir informalmente “sángüich” o “sánduich” y hasta “sangurucho”. Un negocio cerca de mi casa se llama “San Gurucho” y está escrito tal cual en un letrero. Y en este país es un poco cursi decir “emparedado” u otra palabra hispana. Si no es esto, es “pan con… (mantequilla, lechuga, tomate, palta, etc.)” o los nombres que tienen algunas combinaciones comercializadas.
  Yo me pregunto en qué otros países de habla hispana se utiliza la palabra “Churrasco”, que significa “trozo de carne frita” o “bistec”, porque es posible hacerse o pedir en un restaurante un Churrasco-Palta, o sea, un emparedado que contiene un trozo de carne frita con palta; y hay también Churrasco-Tomate, Churrasco Solo, Churrasco Palta-Tomate…

  Lo otro son los nombres propios de algunas de estas combinaciones:
  Barros Luco:  lleva churrasco y queso caliente
  Barros Jarpa:  lleva jamón y queso caliente
  Chacarero:      lleva churrasco, tomate, porotos verdes, ají
  Ché’milico:    con huevo y no sé qué más…
  Y otros menos populares

  ¿Se usan estos nombres en otros países?


----------



## danielfranco

Why you yellin', ayante? In this forum the moderators are very adamant about some rules, and one of them is "thou shall not scream!". All-caps makes people antsy... Just a heads-up, alright? I don't mind too much...
Dan F


----------



## Alicia Translator

sí, el lenguaje se transforma porque los hablantes son los dueños de un idioma... pero no creo que los que están leyendo este hilo y estén aprendiendo español (o los propios españoles, y me incluyo) estemos buscando aprendernos todas las acepciones, matices, significados, etc. Es simplemente a título informativo, como curiosidad. O al menos así me lo tomo yo! no creo q nadie esté tomando apuntes de este hilo, q parece interminable, para aprenderselo todo de memoria. Seria una locura. Pero hay cosas curiosas y divertidas para pasar el rato no?


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Yo opino que la busqueda de traduciones precisas son culturales. 

Puede ser que en España *un bocado* no sea _*un sandwich*_. No tengo idea. Sí sé que en la peninsula *el jugo *de una fruta es _*un **zumo*_ y el jugo de una carne es...jugo! En Santo Domingo, te tomas _*un jugo*_ de naranja. Y es que a nosotros nos da igual. Sin embargo, nosotros tenemos palabritas que para nosotros expresan matices que para los demás hispanohablantes son sin importancia alguna. En República Dominicana hablar _*castellano *_es hablar español correctamente, hablar _*español *_es otra cosa. O sea que no es lo mismo.

Cada loco con su tema.


----------



## ayante

Te encuentro razón. Y lamento las mayúsculas y gritos y todo lo demás, pero este tema me apasiona.

Aunque no estoy seguro de que todos piensen como tú. Mis quejas van más bien al que comenzó todo esto. Jajaja!


----------



## irisheyes0583

buddingtranslator said:
			
		

> Thanks Irisheyes, I really appreciate the help. It doesn't annoy me at all because the only way I can improve is to have my mistakes pointed out to me, now I just need to remember them!
> 
> This is a riot for me it really is: I had no idea of the names different countries give to such a simple thing as a sandwich. "Po Boy", that sounds very strange to me, any idea where that name came from. Why are they referred to as "heroes" in NE U.S? We've started calling sandwiches "subs" here too but that's only due to the number of Subways that have been springing up. Who would have thought an arguably banal subject would have created such amusement



You're very welcome. 

I _believe_ po'boy is short for "poor boy". It's from New Orleans & is just like a hoagie (1/2 a po'boy is 6", a whole one is 12"). In the 1920s, there was a strike against the streecar (trolley) companies in NO & a former employee of the company offered is former coworkers free sandwiches from his restaurant. They were referred to as "poor boys" because the people eating them were, well, poor boys.  I don't know if you're familiar with NO's speech, but if you are, I'm sure you can hear them shortening "poor boy" to "po'boy".

Hope that helps!


----------



## ayante

aw, gave me a break. i said sorry already


----------



## Chalon

buddingtranslator said:
			
		

> Dos otras preguntas..



En vez de decir eso, deberías decir: "dos preguntas más"


----------



## Hector S. Vega

En Panamá, un bocadillo puede ser un empareado pequeño que te comes de un solo bocado. Un emparedado, "sandwich" es mas grande con pan de molde, queso, jamon, tomate y hasta lechuga.  Bocadillo es un "pequeño bocado".


----------



## Byk

buddingtranslator said:


> Qué rico son "los gyros"! It makes me laugh actually because over here we call them "*kebabs*". I'd never heard them called gyros before! That'll be added to the list of differences between AE and BE...
> 
> Daniel Franco: "Hors d'Oeuvres"


 
Actually "gyro" and "kebab" is nearly the same: "gyro" is the Greek word and "kebab" is the Turkish word for the same meal. Well, maybe the only difference is that traditional Turkish meat is supposed to be pork free...


----------



## Byk

buddingtranslator said:


> Pero sí podrías decir "baguette" en la misma manera que en francés y seguro que te van a entender, en Gran Bretana por lo menos. [...].


 
Pero también hoy un problema de traducción a ese respecto: al menos en España, cuando decimos "baguette" nos referimos a una barra de pan especial: muy estrecha y normalmente más crujiente. El termino bocadillo sería mucho más general. Una "baguette" sería un tipo concreto de bocadillo, usando ese pan.


----------



## pejeman

En México hace como mil años se decía emparedado, pero ahora impera "sángüich" y su plural "sángüiches". Pero sólo cuando se usan rebanadas del pan que le llamamos de caja (de molde).

Pero no todo el pan relleno de carne, queso, aguacate, jitomate, cebolla y un chilito chipotle o jalapeño es un sángüich. Acá se llaman tortas y las preparamos en bolillo, torcido, telera o baguet.

En Ecuador he escuchado decir "sanduches".

Saludos y buen provecho. Y los _giros_ del Bulevar San Michel en París son deliciosos.


----------



## Janis Joplin

danielfranco said:


> Y en el español mexicano, un bocadillo es más bien el equivalente de un "snack", lo cual pudiera ser cualquier tipo de "finger food" (¿cómo se escribe correctamente "hors derves" en frances?). Al sandwich he escuchado que le decían en la televisión "emparedado".
> Bueno bye.
> Dan F


 
De acuerdo contigo, de hecho son pequeños, del tamaño de un *bocado*, es decir si no te puedes comer uno de una sola vez, cuando menos le dará un par de mordidas ¿no?.

Yo también he visto y escuchado  emparedado (aunque ya no estoy segura en donde, seguramente en alguna serie gringa doblada) para traducir sandwich, (nosotros le llamamos lonche), pero para hacerlos bocadillos se cortan en 4 partes. (¿ven? volvemos al tamaño).

Hors d'oeuvres es en francés aunque lo he visto escrito como hors derves ¿será porque se aproxima a como se pronuncia? No sé.


----------



## Janis Joplin

pejeman said:


> En México hace como mil años se decía emparedado, pero ahora impera "sángüich" y su plural "sángüiches". Pero sólo cuando se usan rebanadas del pan que le llamamos de caja (de molde).
> 
> Pero no todo el pan relleno de carne, queso, aguacate, jitomate, cebolla y un chilito chipotle o jalapeño es un sángüich. Acá se llaman tortas y las preparamos en bolillo, torcido, telera o baguet.
> 
> En Ecuador he escuchado decir "sanduches".
> 
> Saludos y buen provecho. Y los _giros_ del Bulevar San Michel en París son deliciosos.


 
Pues imperará todo lo que quieras pero cada vez que oigo sángüich es como si me patearan en salva sea la parte, ¡jajá! Y no se diga cuando oigo "sand*u*ich" yo por eso me quedo con mi muy pocho lonche (Ups)


----------



## pejeman

Agrego que a escala mexicana a un sángüich o a una torta nunca le llamaríamos "bocadillo". Estos son más como los canapés, que son mirruñas, menos que un tentempiè, de esos que se sirven en las exposiciones y en las presentaciones de libros.

Saludos.


----------



## Cereth

The difference between a lonche and a sandwich in Mexico is in the bread.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

No sé si lo ha dicho alguien, pero 'hors d'oeuvres' son los entremeses, y por tanto no son emparedados, ni bocadillos, ni bocatas, ni sandwiches, ni baguettes.
Me voy a cenar, que se me ha hecho la boca agua.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Manuel G. Rey said:


> No sé si lo ha dicho alguien, pero 'hors d'oeuvres' son los entremeses, y por tanto no son emparedados, ni bocadillos, ni bocatas, ni sandwiches, ni baguettes.
> Me voy a cenar, que se me ha hecho la boca agua.


 
¿Cuál es la diferencia entre entremeses, canapés, bocadillos y botanas?


----------



## pejeman

Cereth said:


> http://www.robotskirts.com/?p=91 = a typical mexican ham sandwich
> http://www.flickr.com/photo.gne?id=43277055 = Lonche o torta (tasty), even baguette
> http://www.elise.com/recipes/archives/000284pate_maison.php= bocadillo (in this case made of pate)..
> 
> The difference between a lonche and a sandwich in Mexico is in the bread


 
Pero sobre todo en qué parte de México te encuentres. 

Saludos.


----------



## Cereth

Hola pejeman ..!
Más bien la diferencia está entre torta y lonche no?
En Guadalajara hay lonches de pierna, jamón, lomo, huevo, chorizo, etc ..las únicas tortas son las ahogadas http://www.lagorda.com.mx/carta.htm


----------



## invisibleu

Hola, ¿alguien podría poner una foto de un típico bocadillo español? Es que si no es como lo que llamamos en inglés (o al menos en el Reino Unido) un "baguette", no estoy seguro de cómo es. ¡Gracias!


----------



## xOoeL

From Google:
http://www.layedrareal.com/catalog/images/Foto%20Bocadillo%20de%20jam%F3n%20y%20queso.JPG
http://www.jamon-iberico.com/imagenes/bocadillo_jamon.gif


----------



## invisibleu

Gracias XOoel , entonces me parece que sí, un bocadillo español es lo que en el Reino Unido solemos llamar un "baguette", al menos a juzgar por esas fotos de Google.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Mmm yo pensé que un bocadillo español era una "tapa".


----------



## pejeman

Cereth said:


> Hola pejeman ..!
> Más bien la diferencia está entre torta y lonche no?
> En Guadalajara hay lonches de pierna, jamón, lomo, huevo, chorizo, etc ..las únicas tortas son las ahogadas [URL="http://www.lagorda.com.mx/carta.htm"]http://www.lagorda.com.mx/carta.htm[/URL]


 
Las tortas de Gemma, cerca de la Minerva, que creo que ya no existen, no todas eran ahogadas. Y lo sé, porque yo no tengo capacidad para comer algo tan picoso como las tortas ahogadas que venden afuera del Estadio Jalisco, cuando hay juego. Prefiero algo más _lait. _

En Sonora le decíamos lonche a los _jatdogs_, pero no se hacían con las actuales mediasnoches, sino en panes de forma más bien semielíptica. En otras rgiones se comen pambazos




y cemitas.



Y en Malpaso, Zacatecas, te puedes comer unos lonches de chorizo insuperables.

Así es que la latidud y la longitud afectan más la nomenclatura. que el pan, creo yo.

Buen provecho.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Tienes razón Pejeman acá las tortas no son ahogadas, son secas si hasta les llamamos "ahogaperros"...de carnitas, de "barbacha" (barbacoa) o aguacate con queso...Mmmmm.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Janis Joplin said:


> ¿Cuál es la diferencia entre entremeses, canapés, bocadillos y botanas?


 
Los entremeses se sirven al principio de la comida o la cena, pero no dentro o encima de pedazos de pan.
Los canapés se sirven como aperitivos, fuera de las comidas, y son trocitos de jamón, queso, salmón, chorizo... sobre una rebanadita de pan.
Los emparedados son lonchas de esas mismas viandas entre dos cortadas de pan de molde.
Los bocadillos son más de lo mismo entre las dos mitades de un panecillo o de un trozo de un pan.
La botana, palabra que creo solo se usa en ese sentido en México, es un aperitivo, pero no sé otra cosa, ni en que consiste ni como se sirve.


----------



## xOoeL

Yo creo que se pueden incluir los canapés en el grupo de los entremeses.


----------



## pejeman

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Los entremeses se sirven al principio de la comida o la cena, pero no dentro o encima de pedazos de pan.
> Los canapés se sirven como aperitivos, fuera de las comidas, y son trocitos de jamón, queso, salmón, chorizo... sobre una rebanadita de pan.
> o sobre una galleta suave salada
> 
> La botana, palabra que creo solo se usa en ese sentido en México, es un aperitivo, pero no sé otra cosa, ni en que consiste ni como se sirve.


 
La botana es todo lo que comes antes de comer.  O en la cantina, para acompañar la bebida. De botana te pueden servir caracoles (de los panteoneros), camarones, alitas de pollo, empanadas de cazón, tacos dorados, papas fritas , cacahuates y pepitas de calabaza fritos y salados, abulón, cubitos de queso, tacos de tuétano, gusanos de maguey, escamoles (hueva de hormiga), etc. Cualquier cosa puede servir de botana. Hasta el prójimo, ya que cuando en una reunión alguien es blanco de puyas y bromas decimos que "ya lo agarraron de botana".

Bueno saludos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Janis Joplin said:


> Mmm yo pensé que un bocadillo español era una "tapa".


La tapa se sirve en un plato pequeño, no entre pan. En definitiva, no es sino una pequeña ración de multitud de comidas. Y se come como aperitivo, acompañado siempre de vino, cerveza u otra bebida.
Los canapés se sirven también como aperitivos.


----------



## salemsalem

Dorothea said:


> Hola, gran dilema:
> 
> En España un bocadillo/bocata es algo diferente a un sandwich. Un sandwich es normalmente con pan de molde y el bocadillo es con pan "normal", con una barra de pan normal. How about in English? bocadillo = bread with whatever?


 


Yo he vivido en Estados Unidos y ahora en España. Para traducir bocadillo a mi me gusta decir HOAGIES. Buscalo y veras las similitudes que tienen


----------



## marox79

Se me ocurre también la opción de los 'bagels', aparte de los 'sub' que sugeríais. 
Lo de llamar al bocadillo de tortilla o de jamón serrano utilizando la palabra 'sandwich' yo tampoco lo veo.


----------



## English-speaking Spaniard

¡Me gusta cómo suena lo de hoagie! "I want a hoagie with ham and cheese". Lo de sub sandwich o submarine sandwich (quién sabe si le llaman así por la forma de submarino o por que se hace también en subway) no me terminaba de convencer, aunque bueno es conocerlos. A filled baguette me sonaba algo mejor, o a baguette with filling, or "a baguette filled with cheese and ham". 

Saludos.


----------



## cavinci

No hay ninguna diferencia. De hecho el origen de la palabra bocata no es otro que acortar la palabra bocadillo. El cómico Forges en una de sus viñetas inventó la palabra bocata al no tener espacio en una de sus viñetas. Se popularizó y más tarde la RAE la incluiría en el diccionario. Es una palabra relativamente joven ;-).


----------



## logan_1974

Este tema me recuerda una anécdota bastante graciosa que me contó una amiga colombiana, de Bogotá. Cuando vino con sus padres por primera vez a España, estuvieron haciendo turismo en el centro de Madrid, recorriendo la zona de la Plaza Mayor, donde son muy típicos los bocadillos, y particularmente los de calamares, por lo que en todos los bares de la zona veían carteles ofreciendo bocadillos. Resulta que en su zona llaman bocadillos a una especie de pastelito pequeño particularmente dulce, incluso empalagoso, por lo que les resultó muy chocante que en Madrid hubiera tanta afición al dulce. El caso es que tras varias horas paseando por la zona ya estaban hambrientos porque no encontraban ningún sitio en el que pedir algo normal para comer, sólo los malditos bocadillos. Total que ya cuando no pudieron aguantar más el hambre, y completamente desesperados, decidieron entrar a un bar y comer aunque fuera los dichosos bocadillos. Por supuesto cuando vieron lo que eran los bocadillos se estuvieron riendo un buen rato de sí mismos, y se comieron los correspondientes bocadillos.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Manuel G. Rey said:


> La tapa se sirve en un plato pequeño, no entre pan. En definitiva, no es sino una pequeña ración de multitud de comidas. Y se come como aperitivo, acompañado siempre de vino, cerveza u otra bebida.
> Los canapés se sirven también como aperitivos.



Gracias por la aclaración, ya estaba yo como los que piensan que los tacos son un platillo y no una forma de comer.


----------



## EddieZumac

Aren't hor d'oeuvres the same as canapés?


----------



## EddieZumac

¿Qué tal los famosos "*sándwiches de miga*" que preparan los argentinos? Si te comes uno, te quieres comer cien.
Haz una búsqueda en Google.


----------



## broken tree house

Genéricamente un bocadillo es algo que degustas pero no es sustituto de una comida en sí. En inglés la palabra que usan es "snack" o "munchies" para referirse a la palabra bocadillo. En México tambien le llamamos "botana".


----------



## Noelito

Solo para agregar a la discusión, aqui en Colombia "bocadillo" no tienen nada que ver con pan, es un dulce hecho de la fruta de guayaba http://cocina.linio.com.co/postres/bocadillo-casero-de-guayaba-colombianisimo/. Aqui los comen con queso. To be honest I really don't know how you'd say bocadillo in English in this context??


----------

